# Anyone watching....



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Martin clunes: Horsepower? 

Its quite good actually!  never realised he could ride, or owned his own horses.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Im watching  Seems good


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

I am taping it........ Pamx


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Seems good but I think I might get upset at the next bit


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Been struggling to watch it, lost my boy a few weeks ago....
made it even harder cause he died cause of a broken leg...and theyve just been on about broken legs....

But, its lovely seeing all the different types of horses and the training methods and things theyve learned


----------



## Merry Dogs (Nov 17, 2009)

I really enjoyed it, and I thought it was quite thought provoking. But he could have done with a whole series just for the things he covered in his first programme.

I particularly liked the 'communication across the species' angle he took.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i missed it


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Great programme! Loved Monty Roberts, what an amazing man.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I missed it!!! Done a 10 mile charity ride in morning so was asleep by then! lol 
Is there a repeat? :confused1:


----------



## Merry Dogs (Nov 17, 2009)

It's on ITV Player at the moment - this should take you to it:

Video - ITV Player


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

i really liked it, thought a few parts of it were possibly a bit contraversial - such as horses racing out of fear? 
i know for a fact my mares runs for the thrill of it due to the excitement she shows on her way to a place she gets to run!
But otherwise its lovely to see something about horses on mainstream telly!


----------



## packhorse (Aug 23, 2010)

Caught the last part, what I saw was good,interesting and he presents it well doesn't he.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovely, lovely programme. The horses were beautiful & the way they even interacted with Martin as well as their handlers was magic. I even learnt something new as well.
I am looking forward to the next, shame only two prog.
I hope they bring out a DVD I'll certainly buy it.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

flosskins said:


> i really liked it, thought a few parts of it were possibly a bit contraversial - *such as horses racing out of fear*?
> i know for a fact my mares runs for the thrill of it due to the excitement she shows on her way to a place she gets to run!
> But otherwise its lovely to see something about horses on mainstream telly!


It does make sense. Horse are a prey animal, if something frightens them they will run, you only need to watch wild horses in America to know this.
The race horse has been bred for speed & then this instinct to run has been honed to make the horse faster. It doesn't mean the race horse is in fear of it's life, it means the breeder & trainer has taken that aspect & traded on it.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

JJAK said:


> Been struggling to watch it, lost my boy a few weeks ago....
> made it even harder cause he died cause of a broken leg...and theyve just been on about broken legs....
> 
> But, its lovely seeing all the different types of horses and the training methods and things theyve learned


So sorry JJak that you lost your boy, my heart goes out to you...... I am dreading the day when my boys aren't here anymore

I loved the bit with the horses on the beach!!!! and the bit with Monty oh and also the part where Martin got emotional in fact the episode itself was good hopefully this will show how wonderful our horses are:thumbup:


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

JJAK said:


> Been struggling to watch it, lost my boy a few weeks ago....
> made it even harder cause he died cause of a broken leg...and theyve just been on about broken legs....
> 
> But, its lovely seeing all the different types of horses and the training methods and things theyve learned


So sorry about your boy. I lost my mare five years almost to the day and it still hurts like he** sometimes even now. I had her for 25 years, from a barely-handled 3yo so it was like losing family, so I understand. I have only just thought I would like to get back in, but I think I'm now too old and heavy.

Enjoyed the first programme even though I am not a fan of Martin Clunes. Enjoyed the dog one he did too. I'll tape the next one tonight in case I need to fast-forward anything!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't forget the second part is on tonight.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

can't wait for part 2, even OH enjoyed this and he's not the biggest fan of the horse!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

tosca said:


> So sorry about your boy. I lost my mare five years almost to the day and it still hurts like he** sometimes even now. I had her for 25 years, from a barely-handled 3yo so it was like losing family, so I understand. I have only just thought I would like to get back in, but I think I'm now too old and heavy.
> 
> Enjoyed the first programme even though I am not a fan of Martin Clunes. Enjoyed the dog one he did too. I'll tape the next one tonight in case I need to fast-forward anything!


No you are never too old to get back in to riding again...... It could be one of those things that you will regret, I had a 13 year break without riding then I bought Caddy 10 years ago never looked back he has given me so much, yes the work is harder as you get older. I am 48 now Caddy is now 19. There are some good weight carriers out there...... Also if you did decide to get another horse you know exactly what you are letting yourself in for lol


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> can't wait for part 2, even OH enjoyed this and he's not the biggest fan of the horse!


My OH enjoyed the programme too & he's not a bit horsey.
I didn't think the second part was as good as the first, but I would still buy a DVD if only for the French man & his horses on the beach, that part was magical.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

It was wicked  his horse chester - what a love!!


----------

